# Help me please



## sidneymysnake (Jan 17, 2008)

One of the mollies I was using to cycle my tank had babies and I don't know what to do with them. I put them in a 2 gallon for now until I could talk to you guys. My friend gave me some of the first bites food and I need to know if that's what I should feed them. Also, will the tank I have them in now be okay for them or do I need something larger? I don't have a filter on it just a bubble wand thing, will that be okay for them? If there is anything else I'm forgeting please let me know. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They should eat first bites, also finely crushed flake food. Feed only a tiny amount, but several times daily. The key thing in a bowl with no filter is to keep the water clean. Change 1/2 the water every day or all the water every other day (you can move them from bowl to bowl). Keep the bowl in a warm place, higher is usually warmer in homes, so on a counter or table. Water of a different temp. could shock them, so you may want to use water from your large tank (test for ammonia & nitrite first).


----------



## livebearerlover (Jan 21, 2008)

that is all very good molly babies are quite hardy in my opinion but still they are babies you can probably put them back in the other tank once they grow big enough so that they are the size of the biggest fishes mouth


----------

